# 09 2500HD Dead battery...parasitic drain?



## Rex in OTZ (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a 2009 Chevy 2500HD crew cab,6.0 engine, has a older Boss Power V smart hitch snow plow, the truck came with the factory plow prep package & single battery. if that will help any.
The problem is over night the battery drains down to being barely able to start in the morning and this is with the Plow wand switched off, Ive swapped this battery out with one from a Dodge that hadnt any problems, the truck is the problem not the battery, when I remove the key thers all sorts of junk still going on
some sort of delay?, yet eventually with all lights off, doors closed tite and truck sitting for a hour, I just dont see whats useing enuf power to drain the battery the way it is?
Any suggestions?

I havnt started troubleshooting yet, not so shure about pulling fuses that causes a diffrent set of problems, This is a bare bones model with manual windows.no extras added other than the snow plow which never had battery problems before when mounted on a 1996 Ford F350 so suspect the plow is not to blame.
I think its a componet in the wireing, just need to isolate and figure a fix.

Im 420 air miles away from a major city with a dealership (NW Arctic coast of Alaska) its +4F today and snow as far as the eye can see.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

It almost sounds like you don't have a keyed ignition source for the plows wiring harness. With the key off can you turn the controller on and move the plow around. (up down, left, right?) If so find a keyed ignition on your truck. When you turn the key on the controller should light up and when you shut it off the controller should shut off and you should be able to move the plow around.


----------



## Rex in OTZ (Nov 3, 2010)

*Fridays results*

The question is it on a key'd source, yes it taps off a buss that only energizes when the ignition switch is on, Friday I was looking for the drain so performed a Battery Drain Parasitic Draw Test, in the end I found 3 diffrent fuses it could be Fuse Panel #42 15amp RDO/#49 15amp CHMSL/#64 60amp LBEC1
#42 is marked RDO so I think its supposed to be Radio,
when performing the test the amp draw for the first 3 minuets is .3346ma
then drops to .0178 for 10 minuets then cycles back up to the .3340 range and this is with the ignition key removed.
Removing the above mentioned fuses when the amp draw marches up stops any excessive ma amp draw.

www.flashoffroad.com/electrical/Batteries/BatteryDrain.html


----------



## Rex in OTZ (Nov 3, 2010)

*TSB's that may apply?*

A buddy kicked this my way, said check out scope and detail of Chevy TSB's

TSB 09-08-44-001 : intermittant Dead Battery (reprogram radio),Feb 03,2009

TSB 06-06-03-013C : intermittent low battery voltage, engine will not crank (reprogram BCM) July 14,2008

TSB02-01-39-007 : Battery draw automatic dual zone HVAC battery draw

also shown general recall TSB title 
03011 MAR 03 campaign - keyless entry system Inoperative
02066 DEC 02 campaign -BCM reprograming for battery drain


----------



## Rex in OTZ (Nov 3, 2010)

*Just R2 the battey*

just replaced the battery, new round with Anchorage chevy tec rep, sfaxed me new PIT's 
did do a paracitic battery drain test, he said you have to set meter for Min/Max DC amp draw, and leave it on over night as not all systems all turn on at same time and some cycle intermittantly.

PIT4613B intermittant dead/no crank from loose 175amp mega fuse on firewall
PIT4783C battery goes dead (supercedes PIT4783B) trip to chevy shop
PIT3385F roof beacon switch left on/stuck solenoid
PIT5066 Intermittant battery Draw/HVAC odor (hvac afterblow function)
#08-08-45-004C Installation of electrical aftermarket accessories (installing a suppressor diode)
PIT5090 multiple electrical issues (no start/starter stays engaged/fog lamps wont energize/no start-no crank/washer fluid not spraying/park lamps stay on/reverse light stays on/brake light on dash and or buzzer noise under dash/battery goes dead,
all steming from corrosion of the under hood UBEC 'underhood electrical center' a wheel splash guard issue.
water on trailer brake circuit tie into UHBC 
incorrectly installed trailer brake harness, harness brings water into UHBC rerought wire harness and tape
front air deflecter incorrectly installed on single battery.


----------



## Rex in OTZ (Nov 3, 2010)

*Its alive!....for how long?*

Tech in Anchorage stated the new truck has to be ran each week.
If sits for over a week your bound to encounter battery low or dead situation.
I ask'd if a Battery disconnect would be a option?....He said it would eventually scramble what ever computerized stuff living off the battery and prolonged periods the systems will have to be rebooted at the dealership (Im 420 air miles away not a option) he suggested either running it for least a hour each week or plugging in a solar powerd battery maintainer to keep battery topped when sitting.
Hell of a thing for a Tech Rep to tell the owner of a 09 Chevy 2500.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

Rex - Off topic - wow, you are out there...

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&biw=1255&bih=706&q=kotzebue+alaska&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x50cd16e62470ba35:0x4e402d9312ad1bb5,Kotzebue,+AK&gl=us&ei=WZHuTfLTJNGSgQez4NyUDw&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CCMQ8gEwAA

In 2004 I drove from Denver to Hyder to Prudoe Bay.....(in the summer) - kinda close but not really

Hope your battery/truck gets fixed


----------



## Rex in OTZ (Nov 3, 2010)

*Thers still snow at sea level*

We still have a strech of road still blocked by snow in a draw that we use to access the beach from our radar site road.
if rain don't kill all the snow before the 4th think will ATV down there and eat mellon and go sledding on the 4'th o July, may have to bring a quart of mosquito dope to do it.


----------

